# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  уважаемые, помогите,плиз, написать русску

## Грезов

Вот ссылочка на песню. Мне очень нужнен русский вариант этой песни, НО НЕ ВАРИАНТ КИРКОРОВА. А что-нибудь эдак страсненькое, жгучее.
http://m3-1.base.zaycev.net/535f8528...oser_album.mp3

----------

